# Bildlaufleiste



## Maik (18. März 2001)

Hallo @ all!

Ich wollte mal von euch wissen, wie man die Farbe der Bildlaufleiste ändert. Gibts da nen HTML Code?
Würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.

Cu Maik

--------------
http://www.maikdeutsch.cjb.net


----------



## Christian Fein (18. März 2001)

<style type="text/css">
BODY {
  scrollbar-face-color: #000066;
  scrollbar-shadow-color: #3333cc;
  scrollbar-highlight-color: #3300ff;
  scrollbar-3dlight-color: #cccccc;
  scrollbar-darkshadow-color: black;
  scrollbar-track-color: #000000;
  scrollbar-arrow-color: #cc0000
}
</style>


Musst halt nach deinen Vorstellungen abändern 
[Editiert von Klon am 18.03.2001 um 13:01]


----------



## Maik (18. März 2001)

*Danke*

Danke!

Ich werde es gleich in meine Homepage einbauen!

Cu Maik

----------------------
http://www.maikdeutsch.cjb.net


----------



## Montz (18. März 2001)

*unprofessionell*

ich glaub nicht dass sowas prof. wirkt oder? die sind meist immer so hässlich lila und so! wäh


----------

